# 7mm TCU



## Whelen35

I purchased another contender barrel, this time a 14 inch barrel in 7mm TCU. Anyone have some pet loads they would like to share? I have had a 10 inch barrel that I have been loading 26.5gr of H 322 and a 120gr hornady bullet for plinking, and a limmited supply of Hornady ssp120gr bullets for hunting deer. Are there any tcu shooters out here?


----------



## wheelgun

35,
I don't have the 7mm but I have a 6.5 tcu.I have used 7mm data for the 6.5 with no problems.If you don't have much data I can email you some out of some loading manuals I have.This 6.5 likes anything I feed it a real accurate barrel.


----------



## Whelen35

Thanks Wheelgun, but I have lots of data, I was just wondering if people had some pet loads that always seemed to work for them. Kind of like cheating to lesson the reloading work. One year I shot up 13lbs of H-322 in a 1o inch barrel. What I really want is some more deer loads to work with with bullets that are known to perform at the TCU speeds. Have you used your 6.5 on deer yet? If so, how did it do?


----------



## wheelgun

35
Not yet ,I carried it a few times last year but never got a shot at a deer.I did shoot a coyote at about 140 yards with a 120 gr nosler ballistic tip. The bullet field dressed him it hit in his chest and came out his butt.


----------



## jp

go to the following link and you will be very happy. I have the 6.5 TCU and now have several pet loads.

http://stevespages.com/page8a.htm


----------



## SDHandgunner

Whelen35 said:


> I purchased another contender barrel, this time a 14 inch barrel in 7mm TCU. Anyone have some pet loads they would like to share? I have had a 10 inch barrel that I have been loading 26.5gr of H 322 and a 120gr hornady bullet for plinking, and a limmited supply of Hornady ssp120gr bullets for hunting deer. Are there any tcu shooters out here?


My Sister-in-Law's Twin Brother has both a 10" (T/C Barrel) and a 14" (Bullberry Barrel) in 7mm T/CU. While I have not shot the 14", I did work up a Hunting Load for his 10" 7mm T/CU. As it were we ended up with 26.5grs. of H-322 as being the Accuracy Load with a 120gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip. To my knowledge he has not harvested a Deer with this load as yet.

I have a little more experience with the 6mm T/CU in loading 55gr. & 80gr. Bullets. I had the best performance / accuracy out of both H-335 & Hodgdon's Benchmark, with Benchmark edging out H-335 in both Accuracy and Velocity. I am not sure how Benchmark would perform in the 7mm T/CU, but I sure liked it in the 6mm T/CU.

Larry


----------



## Leasongs

Hello, I am new to this site ... signed up today actually. I saw your post. Here is a link to a similar question that I posted on a seperate site. I have all of my load data and 2007 deer season succuess stories there. Check it out if you want.

Nice to see someone else trying the "different" caliber / loads for hunting!

www.handgunhunt.com/forum/ubbthreads.ph ... 141/page/1 -


----------

